# how



## marie43 (May 18, 2012)

I am 43 years, my husband loves sex all the time, everytime I pass him he is touching me but I don't care if I ever have sex, but he wants it every day three or four times a day, once we start its nice but how do I get that mood back before he leaves me or finds someone else?


----------



## becxx (May 17, 2012)

do stuff that makes you feel good! get your hair, nails done, get yourself a sexy outfit! make yourself feel sexy! 
go to the sex shop n get a passion oil kit or some sex games! touch each other and talk about the things that turn you both on till you cant hold off anymore!

i love flirting with my man thru txts by the time he gets home he is all i want! for me i love the build up before the main event!

hope this helps


----------



## marie43 (May 18, 2012)

yeah I have not gotten my nails done for years and I just wore a pony tail most of the time I just have to stat taking care of myself you are right


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I get the impression that you used to have a higher sex drive. Is this true? 

One thing you might want to try if your sex drive has decreased is progesterone cream. It can make quite a difference in your sex drive.

You might want to have your hormone level checked as you might have some changes going on. 

I also like the idea of you taking more care of yourself. Do things that make you feel beautiful and sexy. That always helps.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

marie43 said:


> I am 43 years, my husband loves sex all the time, everytime I pass him he is touching me but I don't care if I ever have sex, but he wants it every day three or four times a day, once we start its nice but how do I get that mood back before he leaves me or finds someone else?



Three or four times a day?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Three or four times a day?


Yea that did strike me as a bit much. 

I wonder if her husband works, or if he's home all day trying to get laid?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yea that did strike me as a bit much.
> 
> I wonder if her husband works, or if he's home all day trying to get laid?


I don't know, but wow.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

blimey, it must be red raw!
I mean that's fine when you're in the honeymoon period but where the hell do you find the time?


----------

